# The Nerve



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

So my 4 year old said something to h about coming home and he had the nerve to ask me if I told her to say that? Really ? Why would I involve a 4 year old in something that I myself don't understand? Like we did not just spend the last 10 years together! So pissed !!! Don't get me wrong I am sure some people would but I am not nor will I ever involve my children!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Deep down he probably knows he's doing something lousy, and he doesn't want to have to face your daughter's questions. He's putting the blame for everything on you anyway, so this is another one to add to the pile. 

I think they all start to see the break-up as some kind of game, and they assume the other spouse is also playing a game. It doesn't dawn on them that your daughter might really miss her intact family, and wonder when her daddy is coming home! Because it's all about them. Otherwise they wouldn't be doing this.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I agree it just really hurt that he could even bring himself to ask me. I have two kids to raise I don't have time to play games. He needs to pull his head out of his butt!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

This will happen a lot.

Do your best not to pay it any attention.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

He can do whatever he wants to me, but my girls are of limits!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel. My STBXH accused me of manipulating the kids to keep him from spending the night in my house during visitations. They were begging me to make him stay in a hotel, threatening to leave our home if he stays in our home, and during a fight he said "the kids are fine with me-this is all you." I lost it. He refuses to understand that his actions hurt the entire family, so to lash out he accuses me of manipulating others. The nerve! Just another example of why this marriage is done.


----------

